
The Trouser Cords of Armenia (Et Cetera) - lermontov
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2016/09/06/trouser-cords-armenia-et-cetera/
======
gr3yh47
Some of the stuff that hits the front page of this site just makes me shake my
head and wonder what relevance it possibly has to this community and how in
the world it got on the front page.

This might be the best example yet.

~~~
GFischer
I guess "gratify intellectual curiosity" is indeed a broad category.

This is satisfyingly obscure :) .

